# Meet my new addition :)



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would like to introduce you all to my newest baby Lollypop. She is from Phlicks Maltese in Tennessee and I picked her up on the way back from my trip to New York a few weeks ago. She is six months older than Sophia and her half sister. (They have the same mom) She has fit right in with Bailey & Sophia and I just love her :wub: She and Sophia are always together playing like little lion cubs, chasing one another, and even when they sleep. (I think that Bailey is pleased that Sophia isn't bothering her all of the time to play now  ) 

Lollypop








Lollypop and Sophia (they are close to the same size so sometimes it's hard to tell them apart if you can't see their faces)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Jennifer!! Such a beautiful little doll. I love your signature picture!! Congratulations.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awww Jennifer Lollipop is beautiful! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! You have a beautiful fluff-family!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I would like to introduce you all to my newest baby Lollypop. She is from Phlicks Maltese in Tennessee and I picked her up on the way back from my trip to New York a few weeks ago. She is six months older than Sophia and her half sister. (They have the same mom) She has fit right in with Bailey & Sophia and I just love her :wub: She and Sophia are always together playing like little lion cubs, chasing one another, and even when they sleep. (I think that Bailey is pleased that Sophia isn't bothering her all of the time to play now  )
> 
> Lollypop
> View attachment 98764
> ...


Oh my gosh!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh she is a doll. I love ALL the pics, your siggy is just too sweet. Oh that surely is heaven. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my Goodness she is totally precious! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Jennifer!!! Lollypop is SO precious!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow!!!! ....and you waited a couple weeks to show us??? :w00t:


She is adorable! Sophia and Lollypop look so sweet together :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so cute!!
Congrats!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't you believe we are just now seeing that little doll baby! She is precious. I LOVE your signature picture. What a nice Malt family!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so adorable! Your sig pic is precious :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, she is so cute! Congratulations!:chili::chili::chili: I'm glad to hear that everyone is getting along.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Lollypop is a doll!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is such a little sweetie! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smmadder: Here I fell for the "we' re just picking up a couple of trucks for my dad and driving back home with them" story.:blink: You didn't happen to mention you were PICKING UP ADORABLE LITTLE LOLLYPOP ON YOUR WAY THERE. :chili::chili::chili: Jennifer - she's so precious. I think she fits in so well - the same sweet little look. Who were your other girls from? I can't believe you're onto your third one. I think SM is highly dangerous...members are powerless to resist another Maltese. :w00t::wub: I'm so glad the dynamic between here, Bailey and Sophia is good. I remember when you first got Sophia. So glad for you and how did your departure from NYC go? I'm glad we at least got to talk on the phone while you were in. Do you think you'd come back?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is darling!!! I love, love that last picture!!! It is soooo sweet and adorable!!!! Thank you for sharing!!:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Like two litte peas in a pod---so, so cute! I can't remember when you got Sophia so how old is she exactly? It sounds like a perfect match! I love that they love each other!
Enjoy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My goodness, gf, you really kept this a secret!!! What an adorable little girl. I can just picture Lollypop and Sophia romping, playing and having a blast together.

Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OH WOW!! Congratulations Jennifer!! What a perfect addition to your family! I was thinking she looks exactly like Sophia in the first picture and was wondering if you were just teasing LOL. It's great that her and Sophia get along so well and Bailey can have some space back. What a great way to celebrate the holidays and I am loving LOVING your new siggy!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How wonderful! :aktion033::aktion033: :chili::chili: she is so gorgeous :wub: fancy that! keeping your secret all this time. So glad they are best buddies :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Jennifer!!! Gosh, Miss Lollie is soooo cute! She looks a lot like Sophia, but there are definitely some differences. I can see getting confused if they aren't both looking at you! How wonderful! I didnt know you were adding to the family...can't wait to hear more about all three of the babies interacting together. Congrats!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you all for such sweet comments about my new baby girl :wub: She is just the perfect addition to the family. I'm sorry that I didn't get around to posting about her sooner. It's been so crazy around here with having a third baby and then preparing for the Thanksgiving holiday. I had a house full of family!



Snowbody said:


> :smmadder: Here I fell for the "we' re just picking up a couple of trucks for my dad and driving back home with them" story.:blink: You didn't happen to mention you were PICKING UP ADORABLE LITTLE LOLLYPOP ON YOUR WAY THERE. :chili::chili::chili: Jennifer - she's so precious. I think she fits in so well - the same sweet little look. Who were your other girls from? I can't believe you're onto your third one. I think SM is highly dangerous...members are powerless to resist another Maltese. :w00t::wub: I'm so glad the dynamic between here, Bailey and Sophia is good. I remember when you first got Sophia. So glad for you and how did your departure from NYC go? I'm glad we at least got to talk on the phone while you were in. Do you think you'd come back?


Well, we did pick up the trucks and dropped by Nashville and picked up Lollypop too  Both Sophia and Lollypop are from Phlicks Maltese and I am not sure of Bailey's background since she came to me in a special sort of way. Her previous owners lost their home in hurricane Rita and could no longer take care of her since they had to move in with their in-laws and had a new baby. She came to me when she was a year and a half. 

I have been wanting to add another baby since Sophia and just had to wait for the right time. I was really hoping that adding another that was closer to Sophia's size and age would be good for her since she loves to play but Bailey is 8 and not quite as playful as she is. It has been great right from the start. Lollypop and Sophia have bonded and they run and roll and play with one another and it gives Bailey a break. This is it though, I love my girls and would have a house full of Malts but realistically three is enough for me 

The departure from NY went well although none of us wanted to leave! We are already talking about making plans to go back because we had so much fun. The girls were perfect angels and attracted LOTS of attention since we had the stroller and everyone thought that was so funny. I sure thought that NY people would have seen a dog in a stroller before. Our next trip there I will hire a doggy sitter to travel with me and take care of the babies at the hotel when I want to go somewhere that they aren't allowed. I would love to see a Broadway show or two next time 



edelweiss said:


> Like two litte peas in a pod---so, so cute! I can't remember when you got Sophia so how old is she exactly? It sounds like a perfect match! I love that they love each other!
> Enjoy!


Sophia just turned 2 November 7th and Lollypop was 2 in April. They are about 7 months apart in age with Lollypop being older.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

oh my! Congratulations on your newest addition! She is beautiful!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:w00t: Oh my goodness, Congrats!
What an absolute doll!
Lollypop sounds like she is meshing fantastically.

:welcome1: Lollypop! 

I had no idea! What a wonderful little girl! :wub:
Such nice features!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lollypop is stunning!! It must feel wonderful that she has blended right in with Bailey and Sophia. They are all so cute. :wub:Congratulations!!!!


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

What little cuties you have! Your newest addition is pretty darned adorable and sure looks like she fits right in. 

I'm going to have to be careful looking at some of these photos or I'll be looking for yet another dog for my house. I have four grown children and they have teased me that I must be trying to replace them all. Hmmmm one more to go. . . .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

imdll said:


> What little cuties you have! Your newest addition is pretty darned adorable and sure looks like she fits right in.
> 
> I'm going to have to be careful looking at some of these photos or I'll be looking for yet another dog for my house. * I have four grown children and they have teased me that I must be trying to replace them all. Hmmmm one more to go. .* . .


Isn't that the truth? My DS definitely thinks it since I got Tyler when he went away to college. :innocent: Who would have thought my son would come back home? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh what a doll, and all of the photos are precious, and your siggy, just beautiful!!
congratulations!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a little doll! That coat of hers is amazing. I really love your new siggy-- that's just the most precious thing ever!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she is adorable. I know you must be in Malt Heaven!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jennifer, its great seeing those two together! Lollypop looks like she's always been there and I'm sure she loves playing with Sophia as much as Sophia loves playing with her. Lollypop has always been one of my favorites. :wub:
Since Ruth didn't keep her (and I couldn't add another one :smcry:, boy did I want her) I'm so glad she's with you. I look forward to seeing more pictures of her and Sophia. Give Lolly a big hug for me!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is just beautiful, all your babies are.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: FUN FUN... beautiful dogs.. cute story. :aktion033:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh isn't she a doll! They all are! Love the siggy pic too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ruth, Lollypop is so precious...I had to come back and look at her pics again  She's gorgeous. Is she a Phlicks retiree? Janet has beautiful dogs!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww, she's so cute! congrats on your new baby! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a cutie pie! I love her name.........great siggy photo!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

what fun!!! Lollypop is such a cutie! good to hear that she and sophia can play together and leave bailey in peace.


----------



## ~MaltiLove (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Cute,Cute!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your sweet addition, Jennifer!

:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:

She's so precious and I love her name! 

I truly can see the relationship between them! They have the same sleeping style, Lol!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Jennifer!!! she is SOOOO ADOORABLE! huge congrats to you guys  :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

what a pretty girl! congratulations


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! What news Jennifer!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lollypop.....her name!!!! PRECIOUS!!!!!

Welcome home baby girl!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family! She is adorable!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw she is gorgeous! they look so cute together xx


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwwww...your baby is sooo precious! Congratulations (again)!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer! Love the name. My Truman is a Phlicks baby too. Janet was great to work with.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! They are addicting aren't they? lol Now I wonder...will you be able to stop at 3?

She's just darling and I love the name Lollypop. My friend who's a vet also has a Maltese named Lollypop. She wasn't sure if she would call her Lolly or Poppy. Poppy seems to have won. Are you going to have a nickname for her? Lolly or Poppy? Or maybe she's a bit more 'gangsta' and you'll call her LPop. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Congrats!!! They are addicting aren't they? lol Now I wonder...will you be able to stop at 3?
> 
> She's just darling and I love the name Lollypop. My friend who's a vet also has a Maltese named Lollypop. She wasn't sure if she would call her Lolly or Poppy. Poppy seems to have won. Are you going to have a nickname for her? Lolly or Poppy? Or maybe she's a bit more 'gangsta' and you'll call her LPop. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh yes, 3 is it for me! I love Maltese and would have a house full but realistically 3 is all that I think I could have and feel like they are all getting attention and the best care possible since the food bill and vet bill will certainly increase. 

I call her Lolly Lu and Pop-Pop but still call her by her full name most of the time


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Oh yes, 3 is it for me! I love Maltese and would have a house full but realistically 3 is all that I think I could have and feel like they are all getting attention and the best care possible since the food bill and vet bill will certainly increase.
> 
> I call her Lolly Lu and Pop-Pop but still call her by her full name most of the time



I find three to be such a nice number too!
It is like there is always someone to play with for them. :thumbsup:
Like if one is tired, the other two play, and they take turns.
Of course it gets really zany when they ALL play together, like chase. 

I LOVE the name Lollypop! I used to play the Sims, and named my character Lolly.


----------

